# Ski Magazine - Best all-mountain skis for the east coast



## Nick (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.skinet.com/ski/article/2013-buyers-guide-preview-best-all-mountain-skis-east

Kastle's MX88 tops the list


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 10, 2012)

Where as I never ever buy this year's ski. I wish I could find a site that had a review after the season saying which skis were the best. I even have a hard time finding old reviews for previous seasons.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 11, 2012)

MX88 could very well be the best ski on the market, period. East or west. The E88 is a lot of fun, but a bit "turny", not that that is bad.


----------



## Sky (Sep 11, 2012)

So has the mag come out yet?  Seems late this year.  Not that I'm buying, but it's always a jump start to the season when the review edition comes out.  The Snow Sports expo's aren't far behind that....then the WM films.

I "think" I'm still a subscriber (via NASTAR)....but the only edition I tend to hold onto is the review.  So if it doesn't come in the mail, I'll just grab it off the stand.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 11, 2012)

Philpug said:


> MX88 could very well be the best ski on the market, period. East or west. The E88 is a lot of fun, but a bit "turny", not that that is bad.



Phil...I read your review on Nordica's FA84 in another forum. I know you are a big fan of that ski and I was wondering how you thought it compared to the MX88...I see differences in the specs of both skis, but would really like to hear your take. I have not skied either ski...thanks.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2012)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Phil...I read your review on Nordica's FA84 in another forum. I know you are a big fan of that ski and I was wondering how you thought it compared to the MX88...I see differences in the specs of both skis, but would really like to hear your take. I have not skied either ski...thanks.



I thought you were on Hell and Back's.  Are you moving away from them?  I love mine as my everyday ski.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 11, 2012)

Kastle hasn't been on my radar screen.   They were swallowed by Benetton 20-ish years ago and ended up selling the skis under Benetton's Nordica brand.   I didn't realize they brought the brand back.   Is this new Kastle still part of Benetton or did somebody buy the brand from Benetton and start a new ski company?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 11, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I thought you were on Hell and Back's.  Are you moving away from them?  I love mine as my everyday ski.



I like my H&B's alot as well as others I have. I am a big fan of Phil's reviews, even when I don't agree with them, there is no denying his wealth of knowledge and saw this as an oppertunity to pick his brain. He has given Nordica skis good reviews in the past, but they where always skis that are mounted flat. The FA84 has a system binding set up, so when he gave it rave reviews it really made me take notice. I just wanted to get his thoughts comparing them to another ski he really likes.


----------



## gostan (Sep 11, 2012)

Not too many Kastle dealers. And they are generally more expensive than the competition's similar sticks.  Of course, you could go to Tahoe and Phil will set you up.:grin:


----------



## KevinF (Sep 11, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Where as I never ever buy this year's ski. I wish I could find a site that had a review after the season saying which skis were the best. I even have a hard time finding old reviews for previous seasons.



www.realskiers.com has reviews dating back to 1999 or so.  It's a pay site ($20 / year or something in that range), but I think they're the best reviews around.


----------



## farlep99 (Sep 11, 2012)

I can't imagine why anyone would pay for a ski review site.  To each his own I guess...


----------



## TheArchitect (Sep 11, 2012)

KevinF said:


> www.realskiers.com has reviews dating back to 1999 or so.  It's a pay site ($20 / year or something in that range), but I think they're the best reviews around.



I've found realskiers reviews to be pretty good, at least for the skis I've demo'd based on what I read there.  Seeing as I was looking at spending nearly $1,400 on a pair of MX88's I thought it was worth the $20.

As for the MX88's, I demo'd a pair at Wachusett at the end of last year.  By noon I knew I was going to buy a pair, that's how good they were.  The end of season 30% off a new pair certainly made it easier to decide.  I had the bindings mounted and took them to Gunstock the next day.  I can't wait to use them for a full season.  The Progressors will only get used if it's icy and hardpack.  They're a fantastic ski but don't handle the crud and chop nearly as well as the Kastle's.


----------



## TheArchitect (Sep 11, 2012)

farlep99 said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would pay for a ski review site.  To each his own I guess...



I wouldn't unless I was in the market for skis.  I demo'd a bunch of skis based on their reviews and found them to be pretty accurate in terms of characteristics.  Had I not read some of those reviews I may have picked a ski that I would have regretted owning.  Given the expense of the skis $20 isn't all that much, IMO.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 11, 2012)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Phil...I read your review on Nordica's FA84 in another forum. I know you are a big fan of that ski and I was wondering how you thought it compared to the MX88...I see differences in the specs of both skis, but would really like to hear your take. I have not skied either ski...thanks.



The FA84 is a better pure hard snow performer and the MX88 is a more versatile all mountain ski. 



Geoff said:


> Kastle hasn't been on my radar screen.   They were swallowed by Benetton 20-ish years ago and ended up selling the skis under Benetton's Nordica brand.   I didn't realize they brought the brand back.   Is this new Kastle still part of Benetton or did somebody buy the brand from Benetton and start a new ski company?



Kastle is no longer under the Benetton umbrella it is it's own company. The skis with metal (RX, MX, LX and FX) skis are made in the Head race room and most of the BMX series come from the Elan factory.


----------

